# New humi and stash



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

After 5 days of seasoning, I was able to fill my new humi and decided to take some pics of my gars. Everyone loves pictures of cigars, right?

First humi that I bought for $10 from a friend with 5 Thompson dog rockets back in 05 (thankfully, the Thompson's were dried out and made it to the trash can). I now fill it with my cheaper yard gars.

















My pride and joy that I bought in 06 off Cbid. This humi has served me well for almost 4 years. Right now, I just have miscellaneous cigars in her. About 3 weeks ago I had this bursting at the seams which led me to grab another Humi.

























And finally, my new humi purchased in February of 2010 off of Cbid. If you cannot tell, I love glass. Since I have these on my bar, I can literally stare at my smokes for an hour or more. I've wanted this display humidor for a while and the beads work fantastic for keeping the humidity.

































I guess next up would be a vino or a cooler, but at least I still have room for about 50 or more. Now, off to the B & M (does the slope ever end?).:biggrin:


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

nicely done! love the collection!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Verrrrry nice


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks _AWESOME!!!_ Thanks for sharing the pics of your set-up and sticks!

~Gary

:cowboyic9:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very tasty looking collection


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, love the naked cigars, they look sooo tasty with the cello off.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice stash, I have one of those Thompson humis too.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

What a selection !! Im totally druling...!!!


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

well done sir, cigars and presentation !! :thumb:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Rookee said:


> Very nice, love the naked cigars, they look sooo tasty with the cello off.


Very funny that you say that Rookee, because they were all cello'ed before I put them in a couple of day ago. I just had this feeling that they need to come off for the new humi and man, it looks fantastic.

Thanks for the complements gentlemen. I've only recently started buying higher end smokes. I love this hobby, you can find great cigars in the $2-5 range, and pick up higher ends for special occasions.

Don't even get me started on my pipe collection.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

sweet setup i love that last humi.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice collection. I really need to take a pic of my humis, maybe tonight. 

I love your newest humidor. I almost got that one instead of my new one.

BTW, Have you had one of the Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto's or is that your only 1? I was looking at buying some.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

that's a great looking humi!!

i envy your collection!!

happy smokin!!:smoke2:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Dr. Nick said:


> Very nice collection. I really need to take a pic of my humis, maybe tonight.
> 
> I love your newest humidor. I almost got that one instead of my new one.
> 
> BTW, Have you had one of the Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto's or is that your only 1? I was looking at buying some.


That is the only one that I have had, and I'm pretty sure that I got that from Shuckins in a PIF. I really wonder if I'll smoke it. It just looks too damn cool.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

8ball917 said:


> That is the only one that I have had, and I'm pretty sure that I got that from Shuckins in a PIF. I really wonder if I'll smoke it. It just looks too damn cool.


tis about the coolest damn cigar i have ever seen.....just the looks make me one them.


----------

